# 6GB Nandroid backup?



## bovineyard (Sep 4, 2011)

I have done a couple Nandroid backups of the Nexus 7. Each one was over 6 GB. The largest file is "data.ext4.tar" at 6.00 GB. Nandroids are never much more that 1 GB on my Galaxy Nexus.

The current clockworkMod Recovery version on the Nexus 7 is v5.8.4.3

Anyone know why this file is so big?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Try flashing the latest recovery (I think it's like 6.0.0.4) and see if that makes them smaller.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Def might want to upgrade. This was back up was done via twrp.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

Upgrade to the newest version of cwm. It is now available in ROM Manager. I think it is 6.0.0.6 for the nexus 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## bovineyard (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, I tried CWM 6.0.0.6, and the backup now is only 1.3 gigs!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> Def might want to upgrade. This was back up was done via twrp.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


What app is that, looks pretty useful.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What app is that, looks pretty useful.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

1.45 gb with TWRP for me. I used CWM for years and got fed up with CWM 6.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just make a backup and then send the back up to a cloud storage or throw it on your desktop. I'm really glad I bought the 16GB. Jelly Bean also offers a lot of tools that I needed apps for previously in ICS so that kind of helps too. But man gaming on this thing is great. If you haven't played riptide GP do it. Graphics are pretty amazing.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage


Nate posted it, awesome to find which apps are sucking down your space.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

I actually just switched to twrp because clockwork was acting up. I made ONE backup and it amounted to almost 3 gigs. I deleted it, installed twrp, and the same backup came to 500 megs and some change.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephased (Dec 20, 2011)

Please disregard this post.


----------

